# CD Projekt Red kündigt brandneues The Witcher-Spiel an



## GoodnightSolanin (21. März 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *CD Projekt Red kündigt brandneues The Witcher-Spiel an* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *CD Projekt Red kündigt brandneues The Witcher-Spiel an*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. März 2022)

dann können ja die netten Epic-Store nutzer wieder ein Jahr lang beta-Tester für uns "Steamler" spielen


----------



## Davki90 (21. März 2022)

Grossartig! Mal sehen, was uns erwartet. Freue mich aber auch auf die erste Cyberpunk 2077 Erweiterung, die hoffentlich bald angekündigt wird. ich liebe das Spiel trotz seinen Schwächen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. März 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> dann können ja die netten Epic-Store nutzer wieder ein Jahr lang beta-Tester für uns "Steamler" spielen


Glaube ich nicht. Hat CD Projekt bisher nicht gemacht.
Zumal sie nen eigenen Shop haben. wo das Spiel sicher auch verkauft werden soll.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. März 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht. Hat CD Projekt bisher nicht gemacht.
> Zumal sie nen eigenen Shop haben. wo das Spiel sicher auch verkauft werden soll.


Wenn das wirklich so ist, um so besser. Ich bin aber ein Skeptiker.


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (21. März 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wenn das wirklich so ist, um so besser. Ich bin aber ein Skeptiker.


Nope, wurde schon dementiert aufm Twitterkanal.
Wird nicht Epic exklusiv.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MuCsP0XQ3JQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (21. März 2022)

Naja, als Ankündigung würde ich das jetzt nicht wirklich bezeichnen. War doch eh klar dass ein neues Witcher kommt. Und viel mehr gibts ja jetzt scheinbar auch nicht außer dass es nun offiziell ist.

Witcher 3 hat mir nicht so gefallen, von daher gibts von mir eh keine Luftsprünge. Allerdings bin ich sehr gespannt ob sich da nach dem Debakel mit Cyberpunk nochmal so ein enormer Hype erzeugen lässt oder ob die Leute beim nächsten Spiel von CD Projekt erstmal etwas vorsichtiger sind.


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (21. März 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Naja, als Ankündigung würde ich das jetzt nicht wirklich bezeichnen. War doch eh klar dass ein neues Witcher kommt. Und viel mehr gibts ja jetzt scheinbar auch nicht außer dass es nun offiziell ist.


Naja es gab nur Stellenausschreibungen. 
Aber damit ist klar, dass dieses Spiel auch wirklich in Vollproduktion geht. Das ist durchaus eine News.



TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Witcher 3 hat mir nicht so gefallen, von daher gibts von mir eh keine Luftsprünge. Allerdings bin ich sehr gespannt ob sich da nach dem Debakel mit Cyberpunk nochmal so ein enormer Hype erzeugen lässt oder ob die Leute beim nächsten Spiel von CD Projekt erstmal etwas vorsichtiger sind.


CP wird sicher einige abgeschreckt haben, aber nicht so arg viele. Da wird man sich in 5-7 Jahren eh nicht mehr dran erinnern.


----------



## Phone (21. März 2022)

Na Glückwunsch....Wieder so früh angekündigt.
Die sind voll damit beschäftigt ihr aktuelles Game auf die Kette zu bekommen und kündigen ganz nebenbei ein neues Spiel an....Also 7 Jahre warten? Selbst 5 wäre nen schlag ins Gesicht!

Aber wenigstens haben sie gemerkt das ihre Engine einfach am Ende is


----------



## MrFob (21. März 2022)

Ich glaube nach dem Cyberpunk Desaster wird sich der Hype fuer ein neues CDPR Spiel eher in Grenzen halten (oder zumindest immer eine gesunde Portion Skepsis mit drin sein) und das ist auch gut so.

Ich bin gespannt.Finde interessant, dass sie auf UE5 wechseln. Denke mit Cyberpunk sind sie schon arg an die Grenzen ihrer eigenen Technik gestossen, darum vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht aber mal schauen, was sie mit Unreal so machen koennen.


----------



## 1xok (21. März 2022)

Damit gehen 12% der Erlöse an Epic, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Plus ein weiteres Spiel aus der UE-Retorte. Die UE ist sehr leistungsstark und kann weite Teile der Spielewelt vorgenerieren. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es gut finden soll, wenn irgendwann jedes zweite Spiel auf derselben Engine basiert. Mal schauen, was daraus wird.


----------



## Phone (21. März 2022)

1xok schrieb:


> Damit gehen 12% der Erlöse an Epic, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Plus ein weiteres Spiel aus der UE-Retorte. Die UE ist sehr leistungsstark und kann weite Teile der Spielewelt vorgenerieren. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es gut finden soll, wenn irgendwann jedes zweite Spiel auf derselben Engine basiert. Mal schauen, was daraus wird.


Wenn man das Basic Packet nimmt, sieht es klar nach UE aus aber es laufen so viele Games auf UE, bei dem man es nicht erkennt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. März 2022)

1xok schrieb:


> Damit gehen 12% der Erlöse an Epic, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Plus ein weiteres Spiel aus der UE-Retorte. Die UE ist sehr leistungsstark und kann weite Teile der Spielewelt vorgenerieren. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es gut finden soll, wenn irgendwann jedes zweite Spiel auf derselben Engine basiert. Mal schauen, was daraus wird.



Wie kommst du auf 12%?
Die Gebühr für die Unreal Engine liegt bei 5%, sobald man mehr als eine Million Exemplare verkauft hat.

CD Projekt wird zudem wohl auch die UE nicht einfach von der Stange verwenden.


> It covers not only licensing, but technical development of Unreal Engine 5, as well as potential future versions of Unreal Engine, where relevant. We'll closely collaborate with Epic Games’ developers with the primary goal being to help tailor the engine for open-world experiences.


Die Aussage deutet für mich darauf hin, dass CDPR selbst tatkräftig an der UE mit rumentwickeln wird, damit das Ding ihren Vorstellungen entspricht.


----------



## dessoul (21. März 2022)

Was für ein Desaster?
2020 hatten die bereits durch den Vorverkauf 500 Mio. mit Cyberpunk 2077 verdient. Die Gewinne 2021 noch nicht miteinberechnet.

Zum Vergleich: The Witcher 3 hat bei Steam zwischen 2018 - 2020 50 Mio € Gewinn gebracht. 

Selbst wenn man Rückerstattungen miteinbezieht, war Cyberpunk das Gewinnträchtigste Spiel für CDProjekt überhaupt. 
Und auch wenn ich die Kritiken von Spielern verstehen kann, bei denen Bugs auftraten: Bei mir lief es zu 99% richtig gut. Ich hatte auch sehr viel Spass mit dem Spiel. Und im Vergleich zu den ca. 1000 Spielen, die ich in den letzten 3 Jahren gespielt habe: es rangiert unter den 10 Besten.


----------



## MrFob (21. März 2022)

dessoul schrieb:


> Was für ein Desaster?
> 2020 hatten die bereits durch den Vorverkauf 500 Mio. mit Cyberpunk 2077 verdient. Die Gewinne 2021 noch nicht miteinberechnet.
> 
> Zum Vergleich: The Witcher 3 hat bei Steam zwischen 2018 - 2020 50 Mio € Gewinn gebracht.
> ...


Ich meinte ein PR Desaster, denn genau das war es ohne Zweifel.

Das Spiel selbst ist mMn keins. Hab es selbst Anfang 2021 ueber 120 Stunden gespielt und alles gemacht was moeglich war. Mit der Einschraenkung, dass es eher ein Story-Spiel als ein open world Spiel ist, ist es sehr gut und in Teilen sogar hervorragend, zumindest was mich angeht.

Allerdings war CDPR's Marketing Abteilung im letzten Jahr vor dem Release anscheinend auf Koks oder so denn die haben zig features gehyped, die so schlicht nicht im Spiel sind (und nein, auch mit noch 10 weiteren Verschiebungen waeren die nicht drin gewesen). Dazu der desolate technische Zustand, vor allem auf den Konsolen und ja, es war ein Desaster fuer den Ruf der Firma.


----------



## dessoul (21. März 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf 12%?
> Die Gebühr für die Unreal Engine liegt bei 5%, sobald man mehr als eine Million Exemplare verkauft hat.
> 
> CD Projekt wird zudem wohl auch die UE nicht einfach von der Stange verwenden.
> ...


Ausserdem weiss man ja auch nicht, obs da Sonderkonditionen gibt. Je größer der erwartete Umsatz ist, desto eher kann man bessere Bedingungen aushandeln. 
Was meinst du, wie sich sonst das "Kostenlos versenden" von Amazon und anderen Großanbietern begründen lässt? 
Keiner stoppt die, sich mit den Machern der Unreal Engine zusammenzusetzen und zu sagen: hey, wir machen hier über 100 Mio Umsatz, aber 5% ist uns zu hoch. Könnt ihr nicht ein bisschen runtergehen? Und am Schluss sinds dann 3% oder ein Festpreis, der bei 7 Mio liegt.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (21. März 2022)

dessoul schrieb:


> Und im Vergleich zu den ca. 1000 Spielen, die ich in den letzten 3 Jahren gespielt habe: es rangiert unter den 10 Besten.


Du spielst im Schnitt täglich ein neues Spiel? Gut bei Spielen, die nur eine Spielzeit von bis zu 3 Stunden möglich... 
Bei aller Liebe, ich wüsste gar nicht wo ich die Zeit hernehmen sollte.


----------



## dessoul (21. März 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich meinte ein PR Desaster, denn genau das war es ohne Zweifel.
> 
> Das Spiel selbst ist mMn keins. Hab es selbst Anfang 2021 ueber 120 Stunden gespielt und alles gemacht was moeglich war. Mit der Einschraenkung, dass es eher ein Story-Spiel als ein open world Spiel ist, ist es sehr gut und in Teilen sogar hervorragend mMn.
> 
> Allerdings war CDPR's Marketing Abteilung im letzten Jahr vor dem Release anscheinend auf Koks oder so denn die haben zig features gehyped, die so schlicht nicht im Spiel sind (und nein, auch mit noch 10 weiteren Verschiebungen waeren die nicht drin gewesen). Dazu der desolate technische Zustand, vor allem auf den Konsolen und ja, es war ein Desaster fuer den Ruf der Firma.


Ja, da stimme ich dir zu. Das Ding auf die PS aufbauen zu wollen war eine gravierende Fehlentscheidung, die sich nur mit blinder Gier begründen lässt. 
Verdient haben sie trotzdem massiv dran. 
Und dass Sie jetzt mit EA zusammenarbeiten? Zeigt mir einfach, dass sie da nicht von abweichen. Am Schluss enden sie vielleicht wie Bioware. 
Aber mal sehen: Bis sie so enden produzieren sie hoffentlich noch ein paar gute Spiele.


----------



## dessoul (21. März 2022)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Du spielst im Schnitt täglich ein neues Spiel? Gut bei Spielen, die nur eine Spielzeit von bis zu 3 Stunden möglich...
> Bei aller Liebe, ich wüsste gar nicht wo ich die Zeit hernehmen sollte.


Hmm. Stimmt. Ich habs jetzt mal überflogen:

Gog zeigt mir 850 h für alle Spiele an...
Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich einen riesigen Haufen habe, den ich nur angespielt und dann in die Tonne getreten habe, einfach weil sie Schrott waren. Oder sie waren so schnell durchgespielt.  Edit: Auf Gog sind ca. 120 Spiele, die ich mir in den letzten 3 jahren zugelegt habe, bei denen 100 Spiele dabei sind, die unter 10 Spielstunden haben.

Auf Steam sind 150 Spiele, die ich mir seit 2019 zugelegt habe. Insgesamte Spielzeit unbekannt, aber hoch:
Zumal ich bei Spielen wie EU4 mittlerweile bei 2270 Stunden bin. Stellaris 1828, They are Billions: 561, CK2 483.
Aber auch hier gilt: Ein Großteil der Spiele spielt man einfach an und packt sie dann wieder weg. Wenn steam seine Rückgabekulanz auf 10 Stunden ausdehen würde, wären mehrere 1000€ für mich drin. So aber.....

P.S.: Cyberpunk hat 100 Stunden Spielzeit. Ich habe dann aber echt nichts mehr drin gefunden, was ein Weiterspielen begründet hätte. Ist trotzdem eines der Besten Spiele.


----------



## Bonkic (21. März 2022)

dessoul schrieb:


> Was für ein Desaster?
> 2020 hatten die bereits durch den Vorverkauf 500 Mio. mit Cyberpunk 2077 verdient. Die Gewinne 2021 noch nicht miteinberechnet.



cd projekt hat im gesamtjahr 2020 keine 500 mio. euro umsatz gemacht. da können sie wohl kaum alleine mit cyberpunk mehr "verdient" haben. der verkaufsstart inkl vorbestellungen war enorm, natürlich der beste von cdpr. der hype hats möglich gemacht. nur kam danach kaum noch was nach.  und das war sicherlich so nicht geplant.


----------



## fud1974 (21. März 2022)

dessoul schrieb:


> Ja, da stimme ich dir zu. Das Ding auf die PS aufbauen zu wollen war eine gravierende Fehlentscheidung, die sich nur mit blinder Gier begründen lässt.



Was meinst du da konkret.. das es auch auf der Playstation 4 rauskam? (Neben der XBox One wohlgemerkt?)

Wenn du das meinstest.. darauf "aufgebaut" war es nicht, Lead-Plattform war der PC. 

Nur das runterskalieren auf die (jetzt) Last-Gen Konsolen haben sie halt nicht geschafft.

Aber es gibt keine Realität bei der sie hätten vermeiden können nicht auch für die das Spiel rauszubringen, für PC alleine und die - damals kaum vorhandenen - Current-Gen Konsolen hätte sich das nicht gelohnt, das hättest du keinem Investor beibringen können.



dessoul schrieb:


> Und dass Sie jetzt mit EA zusammenarbeiten? Zeigt mir einfach, dass sie da nicht von abweichen. Am Schluss enden sie vielleicht wie Bioware.



EA? Habe ich was übersehen? Oder meintest du Epic?


----------



## 1xok (21. März 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf 12%?


Wahrscheinlich wegen dem Store. Habe ich verwechselt.


----------



## dessoul (21. März 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> cd projekt hat im gesamtjahr 2020 keine 500 mio. euro umsatz gemacht. da können sie wohl kaum alleine mit cyberpunk mehr "verdient" haben. der verkaufsstart inkl vorbestellungen war enorm, natürlich der beste von cdpr. der hype hats möglich gemacht. nur kam danach kaum noch was nach.  und das war sicherlich so nicht geplant.


Also hier stehen 500 Mio. (Dollar?)









						Cyberpunk 2077: So unglaublich hoch waren die Entwicklungskosten des Games
					

Cyberpunk 2077 war für den Entwickler nicht gerade günstig. Nun hat das Studio aus Warschau die Kosten für das Game offengelegt. Die Zahlen sind gigantisch.




					www.ingame.de


----------



## dessoul (21. März 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Was meinst du da konkret.. das es auch auf der Playstation 4 rauskam? (Neben der XBox One wohlgemerkt?)
> 
> Wenn du das meinstest.. darauf "aufgebaut" war es nicht, Lead-Plattform war der PC.
> 
> ...


Autsch. Jepp, Epic. 

"Current-Gen Konsolen hätte sich das nicht gelohnt, das hättest du keinem Investor beibringen können."
Das ist die Frage: 

Laut dem hier:








						Cyberpunk 2077: So gut hat sich das Rollenspiel bisher verkauft
					

Wie oft hat sich das Rollenspiel Cyberpunk 2077 eigentlich bisher verkauft?




					www.pcgames.de
				




hat sich das Spiel zu 56% auf dem PC verkauft, zu 28% auf der PS4 und 17 % auf der XBox. 

CD Project konnte auf eine lange Geschichte von Unabhängigkeit auf Investoren zurückblicken. Die haben sich Ihren Erfolg durch gute Spiele erarbeitet. Ich bin der Meinung, die hätten die 44% der anderen Medien gar nicht gebraucht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. März 2022)

Kein Trailer oder sowas?

Ich hoffe ja, dass das Spiel jetzt nicht so früh angekündigt wurde wie ein Dragon Age oder das neue Elder Scrolls damals, sonst kann man 2029/30 mit dem Spiel rechnen.


----------



## Bonkic (21. März 2022)

dessoul schrieb:


> Also hier stehen 500 Mio. (Dollar?)



kann sein, ist aber quatsch.   




__





						Financial summary report - CD PROJEKT
					

Key financial data – Q3 2022 All figures quoted in PLN thousands. As of 30 September 2022, the aggregate value of Cash and cash equivalents, Bank deposits (maturity beyond 3 months) and other liquid financial




					www.cdprojekt.com


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. März 2022)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja, dass das Spiel jetzt nicht so früh angekündigt wurde wie ein Dragon Age oder das neue Elder Scrolls, sonst kann man 2029/30 mit dem Spiel rechnen.



Das Spiel wurde auf der Game Developers Conference angekündigt. Das diente in erster Linie der Rekrutierung.
Genau wie bei diversen anderen sehr zeitig angekündigten Projekten der letzten Zeit. (Star Wars: Eclipse, die neuen Respawn-Spiele und die neue Blizzard-IP)
Es ist im Moment wohl schwer an Fachkräfte zu kommen, also locken die Entwickler mit namhaften Projekten.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (21. März 2022)

Ende 2027….
Pünktlich zum Weihnachtsfest liegt bei vielen Spielern The Witcher 4 unterem Weihnachtsbaum.
The Witcher 4 erscheint für PC, die neue PS6, XBox Series ?, sowie für die mittlerweile betagten PS5 und Series X.
Ausführliche Testberichte folgen in Kürze.
XBox Spieler sind sehr enttäuscht, dass es zeitgleich zum Release nicht im GamePass enthalten ist. Wir halten euch diesbezüglich auf dem Laufenden.

In Kürze…
Fazit: The Witcher ist das erwartete Meisterwerk, auf das so viele Fans gewartet haben.

Einige Tage später…
Trotz kleinerer Bugs und gelegentlicher Questblocker, die sich durch Neuladen des Spielstandes meistens beheben lassen, sprechen wir weiterhin eine klare Kaufempfehlung für dieses Meisterwerk aus.
CDPR kündigt für die nächsten Tage einen umfangreichen Patch an.
Auf den alten Konsolen haben wir uns aufgrund massiver Performanceprobleme für eine drastische Abwertung entschieden. Dieses Spiel hätte so für PS5 und Series X nie erscheinen dürfen.
Sony reagierte bereits und stoppte den Verkauf via Store und richtete einen Refund für enttäuschte Spieler ein. Den Link dazu findet ihr am Ende des Artikels.
😜😜😜

War nur Spaß.
Im Ernst, ich hoffe wirklich auf ein weiteres gutes Spiel im Witcher Universum und hoffe wirklich, dass aus all den Verwerfungen rund um den CP Release gelernt wurde.


----------



## dessoul (21. März 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Das Spiel wurde auf der Game Developers Conference angekündigt. Das diente in erster Linie der Rekrutierung.
> Genau wie bei diversen anderen sehr zeitig angekündigten Projekten der letzten Zeit. (Star Wars: Eclipse, die neuen Respawn-Spiele und die neue Blizzard-IP)
> Es ist im Moment wohl schwer an Fachkräfte zu kommen, also locken die Entwickler mit namhaften Projekten.


Ist trotzdem eine gute Frage.
The Witcher 3 hatte 3,5 Jahre Entwicklung. Mit 240 Mitarbeitern. (Wieviel davon Programmierer waren?)

Cyberpunk 2077 hat ca. 4-5 jahre Entwicklung (Haben etwa 2016 angefangen, Veröffentlichung 2020) . Mitarbeiter 530.

The Witcher 3 hat eine Engine verwendet, mit der die sich schon ausgekannt haben. Das ist jetzt eine neue, in die sie sich erst einarbeiten müssen. Schwer zu sagen, wie lange das dann dauert.

Aber wie wir ja schon festgestellt haben, müssen die sich ihren Investoren gegenüber rechtfertigen. Also werden sie wahrscheinlich 5 Jahre angeben. Ob sie das einhalten können?


General-Lee schrieb:


> Ende 2027….
> Pünktlich zum Weihnachtsfest liegt bei vielen Spielern The Witcher 4 unterem Weihnachtsbaum.
> The Witcher 4 erscheint für PC, die neue PS6, XBox Series ?, sowie für die mittlerweile betagten PS5 und Series X.
> Ausführliche Testberichte folgen in Kürze.
> XBox Spieler sind sehr enttäuscht, dass es zeitgleich zum Release nicht im GamePass enthalten ist. Wir halten euch diesbezüglich auf dem Laufenden.


Sorry, aber ich bezweifle, dass das "The witcher 4" wird. Die Witcher- Reihe war mit dem 3ten Teil abgeschlossen.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (21. März 2022)

dessoul schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich bezweifle, dass das "The witcher 4" wird. Die Witcher- Reihe war mit dem 3ten Teil abgeschlossen.


Nenn es künstlerische Freiheit…


----------



## Artes (21. März 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> kann sein, ist aber quatsch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klares Jein. Die Zahlen sind komplett richtig man muss aber auch lesen können: "All figures quoted in PLN thousands."

PLN zu Euro sind etwa durch 5 also 1 PLN ca. 0,20 Euro. 


Dennoch war das Jahr mit Abstand ihr Erfolgreichstes. CP hat sich extrem gut Verkauft. Und die Berichterstattung wird zusehens besser. Kommt jetzt noch ein oder 2 gute Addons kann sich das ganz schnell drehen. Haben wir bei No Mans Sky auch schon gesehen. Erst Totalausfall jetzt durchaus gelobt.


----------



## Bonkic (21. März 2022)

Artes schrieb:


> Klares Jein. Die Zahlen sind komplett richtig man muss aber auch lesen können: "All figures quoted in PLN thousands."
> PLN zu Euro sind etwa durch 5 also 1 PLN ca. 0,20 Euro.



natürlich sind das zloty, umgerechnet also etwa 450 mio. euro . meinst du im ernst, das wäre mir entgangen?  



> Dennoch war das Jahr mit Abstand ihr Erfolgreichstes.



natürlich, war ja auch kein wunder angesichts der enormen vorverkaufszahlen. 
nur war cyberpunk damit auch schon beinahe wieder erledigt. 
die quartalszahlen 2021 sehen durch die bank beinahe so aus, als wäre cyberpunk nie erschienen.


----------



## Artes (21. März 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> natürlich sind das zloty, umgerechnet also etwa 450 mio. euro . meinst du im ernst, das wäre mir entgangen?


Dann verstehe ich deine Aussage nicht. Die Zahlen sind doch richtig und kein Quatsch.

Technisch gesehen hatten sie auch einen Umsatz von mehr als 500 mil. nur halt in Zloty. Wobei das dem Kollegen oben sicher nicht aufgefallen ist. Aber dann wäre es doch nett darauf Hinzuweisen und nicht so zu tun als hätte er da irgendwelche Fake zahlen.

Und auch die Kernaussage bleibt richtig. CP hat sich extrem gut Verkauft.


----------



## Bonkic (21. März 2022)

Artes schrieb:


> Dann verstehe ich deine Aussage nicht. Die Zahlen sind doch richtig und kein Quatsch.
> 
> Technisch gesehen hatten sie auch einen Umsatz von mehr als 500 mil. nur halt in Zloty. Wobei das dem Kollegen oben sicher nicht aufgefallen ist. Aber dann wäre es doch nett darauf Hinzuweisen und nicht so zu tun als hätte er da irgendwelche Fake zahlen.



in dem verlinkten artikel ging es offensichtlich um dolllar bzw euro, auch wenn dort erstaunlicherweise keine einheit genannt wird. kann man aber an den entwicklungskosten sehen: 270 mio. damit sind ganz sicher nicht zloty gemeint. 

edit: und auch bei gta 5, das ja zum vergleich herangezogen wird, ist von dollar die rede. 


> Und auch die Kernaussage bleibt richtig. CP hat sich extrem gut Verkauft.



zum launch. danach nicht mehr. siehe oben.


----------



## EvilReFlex (21. März 2022)

Dann bitte mit Charakter-Editor, ich kann Gerald nicht leiden.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. März 2022)

EvilReFlex schrieb:


> Dann bitte mit Charakter-Editor, ich kann Gerald nicht leiden.



Geralt wird es definitiv nicht. 
Seine Geschichte ist zu Ende erzählt. Das hat CD Projekt immer betont.
Ob es nun ein neuer vorgegebener Charakter oder ein frei erstellbarer wird, bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## dessoul (21. März 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Geralt wird es definitiv nicht.
> Seine Geschichte ist zu Ende erzählt. Das hat CD Projekt immer betont.
> Ob es nun ein neuer vorgegebener Charakter oder ein frei erstellbarer wird, bleibt abzuwarten.


Ich habe die Bücher alle weggelesen. Theoretisch wäre genügend Stoff für andere fiktive Hexer. Gibt ja auch noch Schulen, die nur am Rande erwähnt werden. Im Spiel selber tauchen ja auch ab und zu Hexer auf, die in den Büchern nicht vorkommen.
Und z.B. die wüstenähnlichen Bereiche des Imperiums wurden im Spiel nicht eingebaut. Oder die Allernördlichsten Reiche, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Es gibt also noch mehr als genug Orte, die man behandeln könnte.

Ich kenne aber die vertraglichen Rechte nicht, die sich CD Project am Witcher-Universum gesichert haben. Ich meine ja nur, weil der Autor sich regelmäßig beschwert hat, er wäre bei dem Vertrag zu schlecht weggekommen, nachdem die Spiele-Serie so ein Erfolg war. Hat die Firma sogar verklagt, soviel ich weiss. Auch wenn er nie eine Chance aufs gewinnen hatte.


----------



## MrFob (21. März 2022)

Gebt mir Ciri als spielbaren Charakter und macht ein total verruecktes Welten-hopping Spiel ala Ratchet & Clank: Rift Apart in dem ich durch alle moeglichen Universen springe mit einem total wilden Mix aus Fantasy, Jetzt-Zeit, SciFi, Steampunk und und und...

Ich faende es ja super lustig und der Shitstorm waere auch witzig anzuschauen.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (22. März 2022)

Ciri or bust. Einen der anderen Hexer (auch Vesemir) oder gar einen neu ersonnenen Hexer fände ich als Liebhaber der Bücher eher doof. Ciri hat einfach extrem viel Potential, auch aufgrund der Reisen in die unterschiedlichsten Dimensionen/Welten/Zeiten.


----------



## DarkSamus666 (22. März 2022)

dessoul schrieb:


> Ich habe die Bücher alle weggelesen. Theoretisch wäre genügend Stoff für andere fiktive Hexer. Gibt ja auch noch Schulen, die nur am Rande erwähnt werden. Im Spiel selber tauchen ja auch ab und zu Hexer auf, die in den Büchern nicht vorkommen.
> Und z.B. die wüstenähnlichen Bereiche des Imperiums wurden im Spiel nicht eingebaut. Oder die Allernördlichsten Reiche, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Es gibt also noch mehr als genug Orte, die man behandeln könnte.
> 
> Ich kenne aber die vertraglichen Rechte nicht, die sich CD Project am Witcher-Universum gesichert haben. Ich meine ja nur, weil der Autor sich regelmäßig beschwert hat, er wäre bei dem Vertrag zu schlecht weggekommen, nachdem die Spiele-Serie so ein Erfolg war. Hat die Firma sogar
> verklagt, soviel ich weiss. Auch wenn er nie eine Chance aufs gewinnen hatte.


Erstens: die Wüste, durch die Ciri wandert, ist wohl alles andere als ein toller Ort, ein Spiel zu kreieren, da es eine absolute Einöde ist. Es gibt mit Ciri auch einen Charakter, der auf den Pfaden der Hexer geht. Wozu also etwas an den Haaren herbeiziehen, wenn man eine, wenn nicht die Hauptfigur der Geschichte beleuchten kann, gerade, wenn diese so viel Potenzial bietet und auch schon spielbar war?
Zweitens hat der Autor Geld von CDPR bekommen, die ihn durchaus erst schlecht wegkommen ließen und mehr als vereinbart aus seinen Büchern übernommen haben.
Ciris Geschichte bietet jede Menge Stoff, mindestens ebensoviel, wie es die von Geralt tat, aber halt ungleich mehr Abwechslung, was die Settings betrifft, wo man wirklich von Sci Fi, zu Camelot, zu sämtlichen Geschichtsepochen, aber eben auch der bekannten Welt der Bücher alles einbauen könnte. Das geht bei Hexer Hintz und Kunz nicht


----------



## fud1974 (22. März 2022)

dessoul schrieb:


> hat sich das Spiel zu 56% auf dem PC verkauft, zu 28% auf der PS4 und 17 % auf der XBox.
> 
> CD Project konnte auf eine lange Geschichte von Unabhängigkeit auf Investoren zurückblicken. Die haben sich Ihren Erfolg durch gute Spiele erarbeitet. Ich bin der Meinung, die hätten die 44% der anderen Medien gar nicht gebraucht.



44% liegen lassen? Fast die Hälfte? Bei so einem teuren Projekt??

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass das jemand tut, nicht freiwillig.

Den Shitstorm würde ich mir auch vorstellen wenn die gesagt hätten CP2077 erscheint nicht für PS4 und Co. (im ursprünglichen Release Zeitraum wären ja die neuen Konsolen nicht mal auf dem Markt gewesen), also "PC only"...

Mal abgesehen dass der Pitch an die Investoren da problematisch gewesen wäre.. und den brauchten sie wohl, das aus eigener Kraft zu stemmen war wohl nicht mehr möglich bzw. zu risikoreich. Unabhängig von Investoren zu bleiben ist ab einer gewissen Größe halt schwierig.


----------



## Artes (22. März 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> in dem verlinkten artikel ging es offensichtlich um dolllar bzw euro, auch wenn dort erstaunlicherweise keine einheit genannt wird. kann man aber an den entwicklungskosten sehen: 270 mio. damit sind ganz sicher nicht zloty gemeint.
> 
> edit: und auch bei gta 5, das ja zum vergleich herangezogen wird, ist von dollar die rede.
> 
> ...


 Aber die Zahlen stimmen doch mit deinen Aussagen überein. 









						Cyberpunk 2077: So unglaublich hoch waren die Entwicklungskosten des Games
					

Cyberpunk 2077 war für den Entwickler nicht gerade günstig. Nun hat das Studio aus Warschau die Kosten für das Game offengelegt. Die Zahlen sind gigantisch.




					www.ingame.de
				




Dort wird von ca. 500 Mio. Einnahmen gesprochen. Das entspricht relativ exakt den Angaben den CD Projekt gemacht hat. Von 21 gibt es noch keine Zahlen und das Spiel ist ende 2020 raus gekommen. Wir wissen also nicht wirklich wie gut es sich nach Release verkauft hat.

Allerdings gibt es ja durchaus indekatotren die auf bessere Verkäufe nach den Patches usw hindeuten. 

Ich versteh halt deine Aussage nicht. Du wiedersprichst den Artikeln indem du wiederholst was drin steht...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. März 2022)

Artes schrieb:


> Dort wird von ca. 500 Mio. Einnahmen gesprochen. Das entspricht relativ exakt den Angaben den CD Projekt gemacht hat.



CD Projekt verdient aber nicht nur mit Cyberpunk sein Geld.  (GOG, Gwent Micros, The Witcher verkauft sicher auch noch das eine oder andere Exemplar)
Daher können die 500 Millionen Einnahmen durch Cyberpunk nicht stimmen, wenn das Gesamtergebnis der Firma 450 Millionen Einnahmen sind.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (22. März 2022)

dessoul schrieb:


> Autsch. Jepp, Epic.
> 
> "Current-Gen Konsolen hätte sich das nicht gelohnt, das hättest du keinem Investor beibringen können."
> Das ist die Frage:
> ...


Der Artikel ist fast ein Jahr alt. Desaströser Start für die alten Konsolen und noch aus der Zeit, in der man es für die PS4 im Store gar nicht erwerben konnte.
Mittlerweile dürften die Zahlen leicht anders und konsolidierter sein als vor einem Jahr.


----------



## McDrake (22. März 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> dann können ja die netten Epic-Store nutzer wieder ein Jahr lang beta-Tester für uns "Steamler" spielen


Jetzt kannst Du ja zufrieden sein.
Es dürfen viel mehr Leute Betatester sein


----------



## Gemar (22. März 2022)

Der Haussegen bei der Wicher/Cyberpunk Engine muss schon sehr schief hängen, dass sich CDPR zu diesem Schritt entschieden hat. Der Umbau wird sehr viel Zeit fressen.

Na und die Partnerschaft betrifft die Engine, nicht den Store, schließlich hat CDPR auch seinen eigenen Store und deren Spiele waren noch nie GoG Exklusiv.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. März 2022)

Gemar schrieb:


> Der Haussegen bei der Wicher/Cyberpunk Engine muss schon sehr schief hängen, dass sich CDPR zu diesem Schritt entschieden hat. Der Umbau wird sehr viel Zeit fressen.


Sehe ich nicht so, der Zugriff auf talentierte Leute die mit der UE umgehen und gleich starten können ist deutlich besser als das Personal an der eigenen auszubilden und hoffen das sie damit ähnlich effektiv umgehen können.
Der deutlich kompaktere Teil der davon nicht profitiert a la Coder werden sich umgewöhnen müssen und in Verbindung mit Epic dafür sorgen das fehlende Features/unhandliche Dinge der UE entsprechend angepasst/erweitert werden.

Unter dem Strich ein guter Gedanke, abgesehen davon wie der Deal zwischen Epic & CDPR genau aussieht.
Das die CDPR Hausengine nicht so gut nach unten skaliert haben wir ja schwarz auf weiss, da neue Techniken einzustricken dürfte das nicht besser werden lassen.


----------



## Artes (22. März 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> CD Projekt verdient aber nicht nur mit Cyberpunk sein Geld.  (GOG, Gwent Micros, The Witcher verkauft sicher auch noch das eine oder andere Exemplar)
> Daher können die 500 Millionen Einnahmen durch Cyberpunk nicht stimmen, wenn das Gesamtergebnis der Firma 450 Millionen Einnahmen sind.



Es wurden ja auch schon Vorbestellungen in 2019 gemacht oder? Da ist der Umsatz um über 40% angesprungen obwohl er die Jahre zuvor immer um über 20% gesunken ist.

(Alle Zahlen der Einfachheit halber in PLN)

Umsatz 2018: 362,90 Mil. -21,65 % zum Vorjahr (war übrigens die Jahre vorher auch immer deutlich über 20% Minus) 
Umsatz 2019: 521,27 Mil +43% In dem Jahr konnte man CP vorbestellen
Umsatz 2020: 2138,88 Mil. +310% Jahr der Veröffentlichung

Es ist also Fair anzunehmen das Cyperpunk für die 43% und vermutlich etwas mehr Verantwortlich ist. 

Es wird übrigens im Artikel auch nicht behauptet das CP sich für 500Mil Vorbestellt hat. Sondern das sie schon ca. 500 Mil damit eingenommen haben. Und genau das kommt kurz nach dem Release in etwa hin. 
Es wird ja sogar ein Vergleich mit GTA gezogen das "nur" 7 Milionen Vorbestellungen hatte aber ca. 800 Mil Umsatz kurz nach dem Release gemacht hat.


----------



## Gemar (22. März 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so, der Zugriff auf talentierte Leute die mit der UE umgehen und gleich starten können ist deutlich besser als das Personal an der eigenen auszubilden und hoffen das sie damit ähnlich effektiv umgehen können.
> Der deutlich kompaktere Teil der davon nicht profitiert a la Coder werden sich umgewöhnen müssen und in Verbindung mit Epic dafür sorgen das fehlende Features/unhandliche Dinge der UE entsprechend angepasst/erweitert werden.
> 
> Unter dem Strich ein guter Gedanke, abgesehen davon wie der Deal zwischen Epic & CDPR genau aussieht.
> Das die CDPR Hausengine nicht so gut nach unten skaliert haben wir ja schwarz auf weiss, da neue Techniken einzustricken dürfte das nicht besser werden lassen.



Ich bleibe dabei, dass die Umstellung groß und Zeitraubend ist. Die abzuarbeitende Liste bei so einer Umstellung ist einfach sehr lang. Und bitte nicht das wichtigste Vergessen: Die Umgewöhnung. Das Team wird ja nicht komplett ersetzt. Und du bist auch noch abhängig von der Engine und deren Updates. Das macht es oft nicht einfacher.

Da muss bei der hauseigenen Engine schon einiges schief gegangen sein, dass man sich zu so einem Schritt entscheidet. Besonders weil die Cyberpunk Grafik als der Next Gen Shit gefeiert wurde (vor allem am PC).

Ansonsten ist es schon klar, CDPR erhofft sich mit der Umstellung einen stabileren Entwicklungsverlauf und ein besseres Release Ergebnis. Da haben sie jetzt wohl die Reißleine gezogen und gesagt: Ok, wenn das mit unserer Engine nicht richtig läuft, dann nehmen wir halt etwas bewährtes.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. März 2022)

Gemar schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei, dass die Umstellung groß und Zeitraubend ist. Die abzuarbeitende Liste bei so einer Umstellung ist einfach sehr lang. Und bitte nicht das wichtigste Vergessen: Die Umgewöhnung. Das Team wird ja nicht komplett ersetzt. Und du bist auch noch abhängig von der Engine und deren Updates. Das macht es oft nicht einfacher.


Natürlich muß man sich von bestehenden Mechaniken weg umorientieren, das bedeutet aber auch das man deutlich ausgearbeitete Tools hat die Dinge vereinfachen, die aber ein Hausinternes Team quasi nebenbei nicht leisten kann.



Gemar schrieb:


> Da muss bei der hauseigenen Engine schon einiges schief gegangen sein, dass man sich zu so einem Schritt entscheidet. Besonders weil die Cyberpunk Grafik als der Next Gen Shit gefeiert wurde (vor allem am PC).


Komisch, das ist vollständig an mir vorbei gegangen das sie damit geprahlt haben eine Zukunftsträchtige Engine zu haben.🤨
Aber Du hast da sicherlich eine Quelle zur Hand ?!

Klar gehört Schulterklopfen dazu wenn die Engine auch RTX beherrscht, aber ich rede von Features die mit den UE Trailer Einzug gehalten haben die allesamt noch nicht in der RedEngine drin sind aber der jetzige heisse Scheiss werden soll.
Das gepaart mit einer besseren Skalierung nach unten plus all die Dinge die wir nicht kennen aber defizitär in der RED Engine sind. 😉

Irgendwie wird man sich bei CDPR die Umstellung  nebst den Deal ja hingerechnet haben und nicht nur einfach eine Münze geworfen. 😁


----------



## Gemar (22. März 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Natürlich muß man sich von bestehenden Mechaniken weg umorientieren, das bedeutet aber auch das man deutlich ausgearbeitete Tools hat die Dinge vereinfachen, die aber ein Hausinternes Team quasi nebenbei nicht leisten kann.


Die aber auch nicht an die eigenen Bedürfnisse angepasst sind.


LesterPG schrieb:


> Komisch, das ist vollständig an mir vorbei gegangen das sie damit geprahlt haben eine Zukunftsträchtige Engine zu haben.🤨
> Aber Du hast da sicherlich eine Quelle zur Hand ?!


Niemand hat geprahlt...
So gut wie alle Streamer (z.B. Linus Tech), Tester und auch Freunde waren sich da einig, dass die Grafik richtig gut sei.


LesterPG schrieb:


> Klar gehört Schulterklopfen dazu wenn die Engine auch RTX beherrscht, aber ich rede von Features die mit den UE Trailer Einzug gehalten haben die allesamt noch nicht in der RedEngine drin sind aber der jetzige heisse Scheiss werden soll.
> Das gepaart mit einer besseren Skalierung nach unten plus all die Dinge die wir nicht kennen aber defizitär in der RED Engine sind. 😉


Ehrlich gesagt sehe ich da kein einziges nötige Feature für The Witcher 4.
CDPR wird es wahrscheinlich hauptsächlich um einen stabileren Ablauf gehen und nicht um neue Features.

Für mich sah die UE Demo aus, wie ein neues Tomb Raider, nur viel blasser.
Z.B. Arkham Knight gefiel mir zwar gut, aber irgendwie war es auch generischer als viele andere Spiele mit eigener Engine.

Ich denke die neuen Features werden ja auch eine gewisse Basis-Hardware voraussetzen. Viel zu skalieren wird es da mit höheren Mindestvoraussetzungen dann auch nicht mehr geben. Die PS5 wird das beherrschen und darauf wird man aufbauen. Wie ich schon schrieb, wird es CDPR darum gehen, die Engine und deren Leistung auf verschiedenen Platformen berechenbarer zu machen.


LesterPG schrieb:


> Irgendwie wird man sich bei CDPR die Umstellung  nebst den Deal ja hingerechnet haben und nicht nur einfach eine Münze geworfen. 😁


Na ganz bestimmt. Wie gesagt finde ich diese Entscheidung schon sehr schwerwiegend, wenn man seine eigene Engine schon seit über 10 Jahren aufgebaut hat.


----------



## lokokokode (22. März 2022)

Vorteile liegen klar auf der Hand, Kosteneinsparungen und je nach Abkommen wenig bis garkeine Lizenzkosten für UE5


----------



## Loosa (22. März 2022)

Kommt mir ein bisschen wie eine Kurzschlussreaktion vor. Das Kind mit dem Bade ausschütten?
Die selbst entwickelten Physics waren ein Griff in's Klo. Das muss den Rest der Engine aber doch nicht wertlos machen. Besonders wenn sie voll auf die eigenen Anforderungen ausgelegt ist.



Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Die Aussage deutet für mich darauf hin, dass CDPR selbst tatkräftig an der UE mit rumentwickeln wird, damit das Ding ihren Vorstellungen entspricht.


Das steht aber  jedem frei. Anders als bei Unity, hat man bei Unreal den kompletten Source Code der Engine zur Verfügung und kann da völlig frei wursteln.

Hab erst heute von einem Fall gehört, wo bloß ein paar Function Libraries hinzugefügt wurden - und der Entwickler das als eigene Engine beworben hatte. 
Für sich also kein Herausstellungsmerkmal. Die Frage ist, wieviel Epic von deren Arbeit übernehmen will. Außer Battle Royale, mit ganz eigenen Mechaniken, entwickeln sie ja kaum Spiele. RPG-Einfluss wäre da vielleicht nicht verkehrt.

Verbesserungen der Community werden jedenfalls immer wieder mal übernommen. Was vorher ein Workaround war ist dann ein Feature. Von daher, erstmal abwarten was nach der PR wirklich rumkommt.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (22. März 2022)

Ich weiß nicht recht... im schon recht ausgelutschten Fantasy-Settung der vierte Teil zu dieser Marke. Ich bin gerade bei ca. 2/3 von Horizon 2 und brauche da auch keinen dritten Teil danach. Es gibt zwar immer wieder tolle, stimmungsvolle Momente und auch nette Nebenquests, andererseits ist Welt und Gameplay im Kern bekannt und es nervt schon augenscheinlich, dass man die Map durch plumpes,wenn auch optionales Backtracking maximal nutzen wollte.


----------



## dessoul (23. März 2022)

JohnCarpenter1 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht recht... im schon recht ausgelutschten Fantasy-Settung der vierte Teil zu dieser Marke. Ich bin gerade bei ca. 2/3 von Horizon 2 und brauche da auch keinen dritten Teil danach. Es gibt zwar immer wieder tolle, stimmungsvolle Momente und auch nette Nebenquests, andererseits ist Welt und Gameplay im Kern bekannt und es nervt schon augenscheinlich, dass man die Map durch plumpes,wenn auch optionales Backtracking maximal nutzen wollte.


Wenn das Thema ausgelutscht ist, wie erklärst du dir dann, dass jede Witcher-Version sich hat besser verkaufen können als der Vorgänger?

Den Quellen zufolge haben sich die Witcher-Spiele 50 Millionen mal verkauft. Der 3te Teil davon 30 Millionen mal. 

Es gibt einen Grund dafür, dass CDProject sich dazu entschlossen hat, wieder einen Teil herauszubringen. Und der ist, dass sie erwarten, damit wieder Geld zu verdienen. Und nur, weil du keinen Bock mehr auf das Genre hast, heisst es nicht, dass die anderen das genauso sehen. 
Die Kuh ist noch nicht bis zum Ende ausgemolken. Und solange die auch noch eine gute Story und gute Grafiken liefert, lebt die auch noch eine Weile.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. März 2022)

dessoul schrieb:


> Die Kuh ist noch nicht bis zum Ende ausgemolken. Und solange die auch noch eine gute Story und gute Grafiken liefert, lebt die auch noch eine Weile.


Da bin ich voll bei Dir.
Solange ihnen immer noch frische interessante Quests in den Sinn kommen (was sie erst bei CP2077 wieder gezeigt haben) ist die Welt da vollkommen in Ordnung.
Das der eine oder andere an dem Genre vom Genre "satt" ist wird die breite Masse da nicht stören.

Ich kann Retro-/Pixelgames (abgesehen von den Klassikern, die gehören so) nicht mehr sehr sehen, deswegen hören die aber nicht auf die Dinger zu produzieren. 🙄😋


----------

